

Healthful diet report: Sugary drinks out; coffee, eggs in - albertzeyer
http://www.nwitimes.com/niche/get-healthy/healthful-diet-report-sugary-drinks-out-coffee-eggs-in/article_a5db8f4a-7dad-5b06-821d-a7d3d48cb008.html

======
albertzeyer
I think the related report is here:
[http://health.gov/dietaryguidelines/2015-scientific-
report/1...](http://health.gov/dietaryguidelines/2015-scientific-
report/14-appendix-e2/e2-39a.asp)

